# DHCPCD next release

## charles17

 *UberLord in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7615130.html#7615130 wrote:*   

>  *charles17 wrote:*    *UberLord wrote:*   Have you compiled your kernel with wireless extensions? http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi I had not, but after recompiling the kernel with CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y it finally works.
> 
> May I propose this should be mentioned at the beginning of this guide because the old setup using net-misc/netifrc does not need wext compatibility. 
> 
> The latest dhcpcd in my Fossil repository no longer needs CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y set in the kernel.
> ...

 

When will you release that next version?  These inprovments are really great and I'd like to see them getting stabilized in Gentoo.

BTW:

On https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Network_management_using_DHCPCD I'd like to put some recommendation when to move to DHCPCD or when to better stay with netifrc.  

From my experience, the setup of DHCPCD is very much easier than dealing with "predictable names", ifplugd or netplug, creating content of /etc/conf.d/net and figuring out which service belongs in runlevel.

Can you think of situations where netifrc is the better solution? What are the pros and cons of each?

----------

## UberLord

Next release is real soon now.

The fixes and improvements we've discussed are quite small in the grand scheme of things.

I've also been working on a lot of other areas, one of which being a very much improved control socket to allow new dhcpcd-qt and dhcpcd-gtk parts to be written without DBus.

Not to mention improvements to the reliability of DHCP and DHCPv6 protocol handling.

----------

## UberLord

dhcpcd-6.4.4 is now in portage

----------

## charles17

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> dhcpcd-6.4.4 is now in portage

 

Already tested and works.

For the 99-openrc I've filed  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=523000

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

dhcpcd-6.4.4 was installed yesterday when I did a world update, but it broke networking. Simply re-installing dhcpcd-6.4.3 got networking working again. The only change I made in /etc/dhcpcd.conf for both versions was to replace "hostname" with the actual hostname of my laptop. Was the non-functioning of version 6.4.4 on my machine something to do with the missing 99-openrc hook? I've masked 6.4.4 for the time being. If the missing 99-openrc hook in 6.4.4 is unlikely to be the cause of my problem, what do I need to check in order to find out the cause?

----------

## UberLord

There is a bug in the 6.4.4 release if you enable --noipv6 or use the -4 flag which causes it to crash.

Upgrade to 6.4.4-r1 or 6.4.5

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Thanks for the speedy response. The ipv6 USE flag has always been set. Anyway, I've just done an 'emerge --sync' and see that the 6.4.4 and 6.4.4-r1 ebuilds have disappeared from the tree and 6.4.5 has appeared. I have now merged 6.4.5 and networking is working, so all is good. Thanks again.

```
$ eix -I dhcpcd

[I] net-misc/dhcpcd

     Available versions:  6.4.3 (~)6.4.5 **9999 {ipv6 +udev ELIBC="glibc" KERNEL="linux"}

     Installed versions:  6.4.5(15:40:38 19/09/14)(ipv6 udev ELIBC="glibc" KERNEL="linux")

     Homepage:            http://roy.marples.name/projects/dhcpcd/

     Description:         A fully featured, yet light weight RFC2131 compliant DHCP client
```

----------

